# BLUE VM down !



## darknessends (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Since I have hosted on BLUE VM from 3-4 months it has been down multiple times now.

I do not have it on a pingdom yet but it is down so many times.

I bought it because I found the reseller really nice and cheap. But seems like I am done with the downtimes.

Anyone else can recommend a good shared reseller host ?

Today not even website is opening so I could think of logging in a ticket.

Suggest me some really good shared host.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it possible that BlueVM hosts their site in Kansas City with Wholesale? I can't tell where the packets go since they are hiding behind Cloudflare.  If in KC for their own site, that's the reason for outage - fiber cut.

I remember them being a total Colocrossing ran operation though....


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2013)

From Twitter:

BlueVM ‏@BlueVM_VPS 3h

Our Kansas upstream appear to be suffering an outage. That's why our site (and some of our services) are offline as of right now.


----------



## darknessends (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm, Seems like I will need to move from this node. It is down a lot of times.


----------



## darknessends (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't still simply have more downtimes !! I have reported them multiple times  - I am offloading some of my sites there. I think turnkeyinternet was far better


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 6, 2013)

There is an issue with one of WSI's upstream lines that is preventing things from working. They're working on fixing it now. As always, feel free to hop on our IRC Channel to get help with the issues.


----------



## darknessends (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, got the same on LET, what is details of IRC ??


----------



## Mun (Aug 6, 2013)

@Darknessends might want to talk to @HalfEatenPie who is with https://catalysthost.com/ .

IRC: http://obsidianirc.net/

channel #bluevm

Mun


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2013)

BlueVM has tons of services on their Kansas City location through WSI so yeah if you're at that location AT&T cut the fiber line (as pointed out here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1466-urpad-down-wholesale-internet-and-datashack-also-down/ ).  Yeah from most of my monitoring it's been WSI network blips that's affecting the performance of one of my BlueVM VPSes, so I mean I'd suggest you possibly look into setting up a HA system (Rage4 DNS Fail-over, etc.) as well to kinda deal with this single-server-down issues.  

Depending on the time, BlueVM's IRC can be pretty resourceful.  Just talk to their support staff and see what they can do for ya.  

haha thanks @mun.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Basically what is down for us is our 2 cPanel Servers, and possibly some Dedi's we've resold to clients in KS. Our VPS Nodes in KS are apparently at a different facility that's not affected. Quite a mess it appears


----------



## tonysala87 (Aug 6, 2013)

I find it hard to believe someone didn't know the fiber paths crossed, probably a cost saving. I've worked with some small datacenters before and when ordering fiber there is a long process of route planning and diversity planning, specifically it affects the build cost. You end up with a map detailing the diverse routes and no doubt if you're a person like Aaron you'd actually drive by on build days to see the fiber going in the right places. 

0.02


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2013)

It doesn't appear the fiber paths cross but instead the fiber which goes from Oak Tower to their Datashack location in North part of city exit Oak at the same point.  Somewhere along that path, some dumbo from AT&T was running a big saw and buzzed through fiber.   Too bad there wasn't some high power electric above it 

The path seems to be one and runs together.  Aaron said they are going to change that with dual different building side exit points at Oak.  

This is an issue because Oak is where everything fiber wise really is.  Datashack is backhauled to Oak/WSI.

I can't believe the path diversity wasn't known/caught/fixed eons ago.   Time bomb waiting to happen and today, well, it happened.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 6, 2013)

Speaking of fiber cuts, I always enjoyed this blog post on the level3 site:

http://blog.level3.com/level-3-network/the-10-most-bizarre-and-annoying-causes-of-fiber-cuts/



> Lastly, never under estimate a Southern gentleman with a backhoe and a shotgun.  Remember how I feel about vandalism?  Well I’ve saved the best for last.  There was a landowner whose property stretched across the border between Georgia and Florida.  He was mad at Florida DOT because he didn’t get enough money when they purchased the right-of-way to widen the highway that cut through his property.  Level 3 had fiber in the right-of-way, so he was mad at us too.   One day he decided on revenge, so he jumped onto his backhoe and drove across the state line from Georgia to Florida, right up to the edge of the ROW and dug a 2 foot wide by 10 foot long trench.  He then got down in the hole and cut the fiber and the ducts.   Then he moved 15 feet south and dug a second trench until he found more fiber and ducts and cut them in a second location.When our field techs got on the scene, *Mr. Landowner was waiting on them with his 12 gauge shotgun!*   He refused to let anyone repair the fiber on threat of death!  When law enforcement arrived, Mr. Landowner had moved back over to the Georgia side and claimed he had no idea how the damage had been done.  He was out of their jurisdiction.  There were no witnesses, and all the law enforcement could do was talk to him and try to get him to confess.  At least we were able to repair the damage.  But during the conversation with the law, Mr. Landowner spewed anger and said he was going to come back tomorrow and cut the fiber again.  Well, that was admission of intent to commit a crime and the rules of jurisdiction didn’t apply anymore.  Ha!  He was arrested and we were able to see frontline justice after all.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Speaking of fiber cuts, I always enjoyed this blog post on the level3 site:
> 
> http://blog.level3.com/level-3-network/the-10-most-bizarre-and-annoying-causes-of-fiber-cuts/


That's such a great L3 post.  As bad as those were, sure others have seen far worse.

NYC and the mass flood of Manhattan comes to mind with pressurized ducts that were flooded and masses of cable, power and fiber that must have resembled a very large spaghetti heap.


----------



## perennate (Aug 7, 2013)

NY1 maintenance now.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 7, 2013)

Hopefully we'll FINALLY be able to fix the various annoyances we've been having with our OVZ Node in NY. Network issues, etc. SO MUCH PAIN!


----------



## perennate (Aug 7, 2013)

And back up.


----------

